# Sedona - which resort? what to plan?



## sammy (May 12, 2012)

We decided to head to Sedona for a week and are wondering which resort would be our best option: 
Sedona Springs, 
Sedona Summit or 
Ridge on Sedona Golf.   

We aren't sure if we'll visit in summer or in fall - if our kids agree to go it'll have to be summer; otherwise we'll opt for the slightly cooler fall months of September or October.  

The only must do for me is a visit to the Grand Canyon.  Otherwise, what are the must-dos?  

Thanks!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2012)

I don't know about any of those resorts. We stayed at Arroyo Roble in Sedona and it was quite nice. I would say a to visit Flagstaff is a must (there is a big Crater and observatory there) and also The Petrified Forest National Park. It is amazing. As you go through it, you will see the Blue Mesas and the Painted Desert. We visited in the summer and because everyone is at the Grand Canyon, it is not crowded. You can go on ATV desert tours or the Pink Jeep Desert tours. There are ancient ruins - Montezuma-plenty to do!


----------



## sgtdesi (May 13, 2012)

I stayed at the Ridge on Sedona Golf Course, it was very nice. It is a little ways out of town, where Sedona Summit is closer to town. We liked staying out of town as we were doing many things that were out of town. I recommend Montezuma's Well, Montezuma's Castle, Pulatki (for petroglyphs), watching the sunrise near the airport (you will see tons of cars pulled over on the road up, hike the short distance to the top and watch the sunrise, it's amazing). Jerome is also fun. We drove up to Flagstaff and went to the Lowell Observatory, they have night programs and we really enjoyed that. You can drive up the back way through the canyon to get there, then come back at night on the highway. Really, there is more to do there than you will have time for. Have fun!


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2012)

My choice is Sedona Springs. Not right in the downtown area, but walking distance to some shopping and necessities. Free wi-fi, nice pool area. Full disclosure, I own at Villas of Sedona next door and under the same mgmt. 

Take a Jeep tour. Hike. It is a great area to simply enjoy being outdoors. We found a prof. of Astronomy who gave star parties. Sedona has wonderful dark skies. 

Tapeplaque on Oak Cr near downtown has artist shops, restaurants. Good eats, craft beers. Nice place.

Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (May 13, 2012)

We've stayed at Sedona Summit and Sedona Springs.  I like Sedona Summit better than the Ridge because it's closer to town and avoids that horrible intersection that takes forever to get through.  They have the same floor plans, and we chose Summit for location.

Between Sedona Summit and Sedona Springs, I prefer Sedona Springs.  The units are enormous and nicely done; the staff is helpful, and it's more "in town" than Sedona Summit.

I really think the Chapel of the Holy Cross is worth visiting.  And I really like the Native American ruins that are almost right in town; they aren't commercialized (at least not as much as others--but now that Pink Jeep and other Jeep tours go there, it's not as nice as it was before they added it to their iternaries).  Palatki heritage site is located in the Coconino National Forest in Sedona, Arizona (approximately 34 55' 3.58"N, 111 53' 58.85"W for GPS users).  It's really simple to drive there yourself--the Chamber of Commerce Office, right on the main street will give you a map; it takes 15-20 minutes to get there.

In the ruin line, there are also National Monuments, and they are very worthwhile also:  Montezuma Castle National Monument and Tuzigoot National Monument.  

Canyon de Chelly is on the way to Grand Canyon is worth a stop, too.

For me, seeing the Grand Canyon really needs to be an overnight affair (or at least drive back to Sedona late).  I think the light changing in the canyon at sunset and sunrise are what it's all about.  During the day, it's beautiful, of course, but even if you walk a ways along the edge on a path or two, you peer over and say, "It's really deep," and it is--but without the light changes that happen throughout the day, and especially at sunrise and sunset, you haven't really seen it.  Bats come out of the canyon at sunset, too--and it's fun to see them.  

There are lots of restaurants that are fun in Sedona, and you MUST, at least one night, see sunset from the top of Airport Mesa.  It's right in town and takes almost no time to get to drive to the top.  It, too, has become commercialized now and lots and lots of people go up to see the sunset--but on the other hand, now there is a parking lot and before there wasn't, and it's not a bad thing to be with a group of people who all appreciate sunset.

Sedona is definitely one of my very favorite places to be.

Read more: http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...o-Sedona-Indian_Ruins-BR-1.html#ixzz1um0TnRld


Here are a couple of web sites that might give you some ideas:

http://www.sedona.net/webpage.php/swmc/webpagesandarticles/102thingssedona ; http://www.sedona.net/category.php/swmc/thingstodo ; http://www.visitsedona.com/article/75


----------



## sammy (May 19, 2012)

Great information, thank you!


----------



## derb (May 20, 2012)

I prefer the ridge at sedona golf...I love the 8 mile drive to and from sedona and it changes every time you drive it.
Pat, are you confusing walnut canyon with canyon de chelly?

In 
Sedona there are so many things to do that it would take 3 weeks to see them all.
Start with hiking the Broken Arrow trail and the West Fork Trail.
See the mining town of Jerome followed by a trip over the Mountain to Prescott and their old town whiskey row.
See Walnut Canyon en route to the Grand Canyon.
The indian ruins at Pataki and Hanoki (sp)
The arts c enters at tlakapaki(sp)  and the rough ride up Schnebly hill road.  Throw in Tuzigot and old town cottonwood, the view from the airport and top it off with several great hikes out of the 100's available and that will take care of you for two weeks.
If still more adventure is needed, drive to monument valley and stay overnite with stop offs at sunset crater and the ruins next to it.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 20, 2012)

No, to get to Grand Canyon, we take "the back route;"  it's not as good a road, but it is interesting.


----------



## Lou (May 20, 2012)

Another vote for Sedona Springs.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 20, 2012)

I don't know about the others, but we were very pleased with our Sedona Springs 1BR unit.


----------



## sammy (May 28, 2012)

*Sedona Vacation Club at Los Abrigados ???  !!!*

Apparently I was reading the exchanges wrong and these lovely places I asked about were only efficiency size trades  , so I have exchanged into the Sedona Vacation Club at Los Abrigados.  It is under construction so I hope it turns out OK!  Worst case, I figure we'll spend several entire days at the Grand Canyon and several of the other spots you have mentioned.

I guess I have 24 hours to pull it back if this is just a bad, bad idea!  Your thoughts?


----------



## RichardL (May 28, 2012)

*Sedona*

Was there a reason no one mention the Hyatt?  I leave for there tomorrow and I find it very pleasant and in a good location.


----------

